# Kung Fu Bear



## Pedantix (Jan 13, 2012)

Test your skills against this guy!


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 13, 2012)

I am genuinely unable to tell if this is real or not.

If it is...
Rock On, Bear Dude!


----------



## Pedantix (Jan 13, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> I am genuinely unable to tell if this is real or not.
> 
> If it is...
> Rock On, Bear Dude!



Lol, It was posted after another video with music, and he claims that this is the original footage "proving its authentication". (if that's anything to go on) :idunno:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2012)

How DARE you show secret training films of my sifu :mst: :angry:  :uhyeah:

Hey, I think it is a Sun Bear and their from South East Asia so what do you expect


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 13, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> How DARE you show secret training films of my sifu :mst: :angry:  :uhyeah:
> 
> Hey, I think it is a Sun Bear and their from South East Asia so what do you expect


Flying Spinning Kicks whilst Spinning the Stick.


----------



## Pedantix (Jan 13, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Flying Spinning Kicks whilst Spinning the Stick.



Lol, that's in part 2.


----------

